# Preventing bud blast....



## lanthier (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi All,

I have few paphs in low-bud and - of course - want them to bloom successfully. In your experience, what is the best way to avoid bud blasting and maximize blooming potential? I thank you in advance for your advice!


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2021)

Don't get water on the bud!


----------



## musa (Feb 2, 2021)

May other factors like high temps cause bud blasting, too?


----------

